# Cool Reptile Pics!



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 9, 2015)

Post cool looking reptiles here!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 9, 2015)

Love that _atheris hispida _in the first pic, and what a nice shot of that _Bitis…._And oh my, the holy grail of iguanas….


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Reptiles rule! 
Saw these in Kenya, really beautiful too (although I'm not such a talented photographer as the ones above...)!


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 9, 2015)

Love the frogs & torts , I wish all the others could stay in their natural environments


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 9, 2015)

Toads & frogs are cool


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 9, 2015)

Frogs are the canaries in the mines , what happens to them ! We follow!


----------



## Zeko (Mar 10, 2015)

My computer just died loading all the photos. I'm sending your dad the bill.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 10, 2015)

I only like this........




And some tortoises ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 10, 2015)

Anybody else seen this one?


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 10, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Anybody else seen this one?


Hi ho silver away! Haha I like it .


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 10, 2015)

A photographer that specializes in photographing small fauna such as this captured all the photos in I believe Indonesia. There are a ton more of the frog playing around with it. Google "frog bull riding". Haha.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice pics.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)

PRETTY!


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 10, 2015)

That red spitter and all these vipers are killing me…. Such beautiful pictures of nature.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> That red spitter and all these vipers are killing me…. Such beautiful pictures of nature.


the 2 Australian water dragons fighting is my favorite pic!


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 10, 2015)

The photo of the Galapagos land iguana is probably my favorite. I will see them in-situ before I die...There are so many other awe-inspiring ones as well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> The photo of the Galapagos land iguana is probably my favorite. I will see them in-situ before I die...There are so many other awe-inspiring ones as well.


the bush vipers look like dragons!


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, _atheris _are one of the most striking snakes, with ease. I hear they are very hard to keep in captivity. Atleast _hispida _is. I think a few people have been successful with _squamigera _though.

_Pseudocerastes urarachnoides _is another incredibly interesting viper. Look up some pics of them. Instead of a rattle, their tale has an interesting attachment that looks identical to a spider. They use an interesting hunting technique to attract birds. Incredible. _Xenodermus _is another really cool snake you might enjoy. The name gives you a clue as to what makes it so interesting .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## puffy137 (Mar 10, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> The photo of the Galapagos land iguana is probably my favorite. I will see them in-situ before I die...There are so many other awe-inspiring ones as well.


Don't you just LOVE evolution!!!!


----------

